# Anna Maria Island



## JustSomeDude (Apr 11, 2020)

@FSUDrew99 , there was a post on the Gheenoeholics page today about fishing AMI. The OP asked about AMI and everyone said fish to Terra Ceia instead. Want to say there were some specifics on where/how to fish in the thread.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

At that time tarpon are still running the beaches and also gather up in the southeast side of Tampa Bay near Port Manatee, Terra Ceia Bay and Palma Sola Bay


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'll check it out.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

The docks and piers around the island should provide some good nighttime snook action and added bonus of beating the heat.


----------

